
42: Answer to Life, the Universe and Everything - sciencenut
https://github.com/rsapkf/42
======
ggoo
I have some trouble understaing the value of such an effort. It feels like
you'd spend far more time organizing knowledge than cultivating new knowledge
- a waste. Add to that maintenance on old docs.. Why do this?

~~~
sciencenut
Hi, It's true that I've spent quite a bit of time into that but it's
definitely not at the expense of cultivating knowledge. In fact, this has
allowed me to learn more. Most of the repo was generated programmatically
initially and that allowed me to be acquianted with services like GitHub, HN
and Reddit APIs. I have a few scripts, bookmarkelts, and vim macros that do
things for me. All I do is copy a chunk of bookmarks into the right place and
push the changes that triggers mdbook build via Travis and updates the
website.

